# Hale & Parshall



## Nickevlau (Jun 6, 2010)

Hale & Parshall  Lyons, N.Y.  3 piece mold, great color!  Oil of peppermint?  Any one know some more?  Haven't had much luck finding the bottle.  Value?  Thank you.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jun 6, 2010)

3 piece mold seams.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jun 7, 2010)

Hale & Parshall  Lyons, N.Y.


----------



## Nickevlau (Jun 7, 2010)

What I found so far.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice bottle.  Don't know anything about it though.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

Neat bottle and great old picture!


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

Found this wanted ad online.... WANTED! Bottles base-embossed 'HALE & PARSHALL, LYONS, N.Y.", look like master inks in blue, etc. TOP PRICES PAID! Also, similar bottles embossed "HOTCHKISS" from Phelps, NY. Contact: Chris Davis, 522 Woodhill, Newark, NY 14513, 315-331-4078, cdavis016@rochester.rr.com. I will be at the Keene, NH show.


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

Seems they sold peppermint oil .....Hale & Parshall, (Alfred Hale and Hendee Parshall) (Alloway) dealers in and exporters of peppermint oil


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

In 1862 Messrs. Hale & Parshall began purify- 
 ing peppermint oils, and bottled them under 
 their own trade mark.


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Nickevlau
> 
> What I found so far.


 I believe this photo is from the Vienna International Exhibition of 1873


----------

